# Oscar just got attacked!!



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

My large RBP just took a good portion of my oscars face away as well as his tail is gone. He is still alive and hiding in the top corner. Should I remove him, or let the P finish him off?

Aaron


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They shouldn't be in the same tank


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> They shouldn't be in the same tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> They shouldn't be in the same tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why were they?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If only there were some way we could have seen this coming. A bunch of swarm mentality predators and a fish that wasn't part of the pack, who could have known?

Remove him dude. Depends on what you mean by "his face is gone". If it's really bad you should just finish him off.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> They shouldn't be in the same tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What should I do??


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

More like if only we could see into the future or learn from the past. Got a pic of him? How bad is he messed?


elTwitcho said:


> If only there were some way we could have seen this coming. A bunch of swarm mentality predators and a fish that wasn't part of the pack, who could have known?
> 
> Remove him dude. Depends on what you mean by "his face is gone". If it's really bad you should just finish him off.
> [snapback]1001300[/snapback]​


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh man, that poor bastard is really fucked up. Finish him off dude, do the humane thing and smash him in the head with something.

Poor fuckin fish man


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

lol posted at the same time. Was the oscar aggressive towards the Ps? Cause that looks like he was trying to be and the P ripped is lip off.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't believe he's going to survive much longer. I'd seperate him.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

weidjd said:


> lol posted at the same time. Was the oscar aggressive towards the Ps? Cause that looks like he was trying to be and the P ripped is lip off.
> [snapback]1001308[/snapback]​


They were actually getting along fine then all of the sudden out of no where a huge bite to his mouth area.

I'm going ot take him out of the tank now


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Forget seperating, look at him guys. Even if that fish does survive it can not eat and likely can't properly pump water through it's gills because it has no mouth. Kill it man


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Don't believe he's going to survive much longer. I'd seperate him.
> [snapback]1001309[/snapback]​


I have no where to put him, what I want to know is if I should let my piranhas eat him? Is he a healthy meal for them?


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I only say that cause for the P to only rip his mouth off. Maybe he was just doing this so he could eat him later. I would put him down, he is done for.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

hey sometimes it can work like i have one in with my 3 rbps and i havent really had any big problems


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Forget seperating, look at him guys. Even if that fish does survive it can not eat and likely can't properly pump water through it's gills because it has no mouth. Kill it man
> [snapback]1001311[/snapback]​


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't believe he's going to survive much longer. I'd seperate him.
> ...


That's kind of inhumane man, that's a pet you're talking about. If you don't have a problem with one of your pets suffering because it's face got ripped right off until piranhas rip it apart while it's still alive then yeah it's a healthy meal for your fish. It's not what I would do, but whatever man.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Buff Canuk said:


> hey sometimes it can work like i have one in with my 3 rbps and i havent really had any big problems
> [snapback]1001316[/snapback]​


Will you be the next with a thread like this? I am only asking. Who knows with fish that can cause that kinda damage in one bite.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> They were actually getting along fine then all of the sudden out of no where a huge bite to his mouth area.
> [snapback]1001310[/snapback]​





Buff Canuk said:


> hey sometimes it can work like i have one in with my 3 rbps and i havent really had any big problems
> [snapback]1001316[/snapback]​


In literature, we refer to this as foreshadowing...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


I bought him as an experiment that I know could possibly not turn out for the best. I do not see how it is any different than feeding a feeder fish as I have only had the oscar a day and a half.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


I didn't say feeding a big feeder that would die a drawn out death was ok either, but that's another topic entirely.

You've got all the info, do what you're gonna do I guess.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


If he isn't killed within the next few minutes I am going to remove him.

Thanks for the advice

Aaron


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

holy sh*t


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Euthanize the poor guy.... Get him out of you tank. I guess you oscar should have known better than to lock jaws with a piranha.

He really got fawked up.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Just kill him and then feed him to ur Ps


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

STIFFY said:


> Just kill him and then feed him to ur Ps
> [snapback]1001344[/snapback]​


Can I freeze him in a zip-lock bag?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> STIFFY said:
> 
> 
> > Just kill him and then feed him to ur Ps
> ...


Yes :nod:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> STIFFY said:
> 
> 
> > Just kill him and then feed him to ur Ps
> ...


Freeze him


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

Just let your piranha's eat'em up. Let this oscar be their meal.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Frankly,

if this was an "experiment" on your part , then what was your motivation for the experiment. Obviously you need a hypothesis before you attempt an experiment. The experiment either proves or disproves the hypothesis, right??? well I am wondering, what was your hypothesis? that the oscar would be devoured before the end of the week? if this is the case then your hypothesis was proven correct. You can now posit the theory of "Piranha plus oscar = dead, mauled, disfigured oscar". In anycase I hope you don't need to try this out again! And please, put the oscar out of it's misery!

Jason

If you think I am being too hard on you, please prove me wrong~!


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> My large RBP just took a good portion of my oscars face away as well as his tail is gone. He is still alive and hiding in the top corner. Should I remove him, or let the P finish him off?
> 
> Aaron
> [snapback]1001289[/snapback]​


You, my friend, are an idiot. You posted a picture of this fish yesterday asking what was wrong with it and had multiple responses from P owners here telling you to remove it from the tank with your P's. HERE. The reasons sited were aggression from your P's and possible communication of disease from the Oscar. How is this an experiment? What were you trying to prove? Do you think that you will get any kind of sympathy for your injured fish? This is a blaring example of your obvious lack of husbandry skills. If you want to be respected here, try following the advice of the members of this forum. They know what they are talking about. Sorry for scolding you.. this just seems like such a waste.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

you did not have much of a game plan when you got the oscar, did you?Nice job!


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

I believe that if you wanna try having a rb with an oscar you gotta get em when they are both babies or that the oscar is slightly bigger.. (2inch)

*edit* provided that you have a 125GAL minimum since an oscar alone needs 75GAL


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

With more people mixing fish , we're sure to see more and more of these kinds of threads.








I expect to see topics like..
" My Cariba bit my rhom in half- Should I pu him down??" or 
"My Rhom bit my piraya in the face , will his eye grow back?"
Common sense is anything but .


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I recommend the following very strongly:

Kill the oscar in a humane fashion.
(This does not mean letting him get picked apart by the piranha!)

Go directly to the Classified section of this site and post all your fish and equipment for sale at a reasonable price.
Don't even consider getting back into the hobby until you grow up.

The fact that you had these fish together could be a 'Rookie mistake' but the fact that you would even consider letting the piranha continue to bite pieces off the oscar shows a complete lack of responsibility and good judgement.

That's like: 
_"My friend and I were playing baseball and I accidently struck him in the head with the bat. He's injured. Should I put the bat down or would it be a good idea to go ahead and continue beating him in the head 'til he's dead?"_
(Drastic analogy, granted.)

Where's your head man?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i don't understand why people label this kind of crap as an experiement. You know what piranhas are capable of, otherwise you probably wouldn't own them. Its not an experiment, its a death sentence.

if you have really fooled yourself into thinking that this was an experiment then your stupid.

Piranhas kill each other man. and they have teeth to defend themselves. Putting a fish in with p's that has less defense mechanisms than P's themselves is just stupid.

its funny to me what people will put a poor fish through just so they can have a cool display tank with a fish in it that shouldn't be. People call it an experiment because they know these fish SHOULDN'T be together. The fact that adding this fish merited being called an experiment should have told you that it wasn't a good idea in the beginning.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Some people say that Oscars are very simillar to dogs...i love dogs...and i do not like some people...

end the suffering...euthanasia...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

kind of dumb to put him in there


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

put the fish down


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Frankly,
> 
> if this was an "experiment" on your part , then what was your motivation for the experiment. Obviously you need a hypothesis before you attempt an experiment. The experiment either proves or disproves the hypothesis, right??? well I am wondering, what was your hypothesis? that the oscar would be devoured before the end of the week? if this is the case then your hypothesis was proven correct. You can now posit the theory of "Piranha plus oscar = dead, mauled, disfigured oscar". In anycase I hope you don't need to try this out again! And please, put the oscar out of it's misery!
> 
> ...


It was an experiment as many people keep their piranhas with oscars, and I just set up this tank and many people had success doing it like that. I wanted to see if I coudl get them to grow up together, and it didn't work as planned. I did put him out of his misery right away so thanks for your advice but I have it under control.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

AnKleBiTR said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > My large RBP just took a good portion of my oscars face away as well as his tail is gone. He is still alive and hiding in the top corner. Should I remove him, or let the P finish him off?
> ...


There was NO agression from the P's and they were perfectly fine until all of a sudden the big one just bit a peice of his mouth off.

I was trying to prove that under certain circumstances that the oscar could live with piranhas if introduced to the tank at the same time.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I recommend the following very strongly:
> 
> Kill the oscar in a humane fashion.
> (This does not mean letting him get picked apart by the piranha!)
> ...


Who the hell asked you and I did it knowing perfectly well what might happen. I'm sure you have fed live at least once in your life so you are no one to talk. I took him out after he got injured and put him down. Are you mad because you can't afford to lose a fish or something.

Give me a break man


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

"...I took him out after he got injured and put him down..."

Well done.

"...Are you mad because you can't afford to lose a fish or something..."

You know... some of us get attached to our fish...some others don't...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend the following very strongly:
> ...


Little man, let me tell you something.
First of all, YOU asked me, that's who.
When you post in this forum you're asking everybody.

Secondly, if you knew perfectly well what might happen and did it anyway then you are more of an idiot than I thought.

Thirdly, you are sure that I have fed live, and you're right. And I will again. My pygos devour the live food I occasionally offer them within seconds, not take a piece of an 'Intelligent' fish's face off and leave it. 
(Oscars are believed by the icthyologists to be one of the most intelligent species of fish.)
And the fact that you are even mentioning 'feeding live' in regards to this leads to serious suspicion that you 'got off' on the whole thing.

Personally, I am just really REALLY sick of people 'using' piranha to provide them with perverse sadistic thrills.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

A lot of people use the word, "experiment" to justfie there actions. there was no experiment here. I went ahead and defined, "experiment" for you.
_
*the act of conducting a controlled test or investigation *
the testing of an idea; "it was an experiment in living"; "not all experimentation is done in laboratories" 
to conduct a test or investigation; "We are experimenting with the new drug in order to fight this disease" 
a venture at something new or different; "as an experiment he decided to grow a beard" 
try something new, as in order to gain experience; "Students experiment sexually"; "The composer experimented with a new style" _

So what was your controlling factor?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> "...I took him out after he got injured and put him down..."
> 
> Well done.
> 
> ...


I had him for less than 2 days


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> A lot of people use the word, "experiment" to justfie there actions. there was no experiment here. I went ahead and defined, "experiment" for you.
> _
> *the act of conducting a controlled test or investigation *
> the testing of an idea; "it was an experiment in living"; "not all experimentation is done in laboratories"
> ...


Sorry but I didn't think you had to be a scientist to conduct a simple experiment. And if in 2 years the Oscar was living happily with the P's then what would you have said?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...


I didn't ask if I should sell all my equipment asshole

And I'm sorry my P didnt kill the Oscar as fast as your fish do, it wasn't my choice. I didn't put him in to feed but if he got eaten its not like it was the end of the world to me.

If I would have stuck with the young RBP and didn't get the larger one, then I am sure the oscar would be alive and going strong right now.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did I ever said you had to be an scientist? I just made an statement that a lot of people of this forum and many other forums use words that they should not. You say you were doing an exeriment. That's fine with me. But what were you controlling factors? What were you trying to prove? What was in the end results? What notes did you take and how was your investigation going? Did light, darkness, food play a role in your so-called exeriment?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Did I ever said you had to be an scientist? I just made an statement that a lot of people of this forum and many other forums use words that they should not. You say you were doing an exeriment. That's fine with me. But what were you controlling factors? What were you trying to prove? What was in the end results? What notes did you take and how was your investigation going? Did light, darkness, food play a role in your so-called exeriment?
> [snapback]1002084[/snapback]​


You are being much too techinical. I did not have the resources to set up a proper controlled environment. I did it as a simple experiment to see how long he would be able to manage in the tank. If you want to refer to this as a little test instead of an expirment then just think of it like that if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Sorry but I didn't think you had to be a scientist to conduct a simple experiment. *And if in 2 years the Oscar *was living happily with the P's then what would you have said?
> [snapback]1002070[/snapback]​


Liar, Liar, pants on fire!







In your post you state that you got your oscar on April 24th of 2005. Dosent sound like two years to me







....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I ever said you had to be an scientist? I just made an statement that a lot of people of this forum and many other forums use words that they should not. You say you were doing an exeriment. That's fine with me. But what were you controlling factors? What were you trying to prove? What was in the end results? What notes did you take and how was your investigation going? Did light, darkness, food play a role in your so-called exeriment?
> ...


Will dont use the word exeriment to justife what you did to your oscar. Just admit that you wanted the see how long the oscar could hold out in your p tank.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I didn't think you had to be a scientist to conduct a simple experiment. *And if in 2 years the Oscar *was living happily with the P's then what would you have said?
> ...


I wrote IF he was alive in 2 years.

and how could a 2 inch oscar be 2 years old? lol


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


That is what I said just not in those words.
Thanks anyways

Aaron


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

BTW did you kill him already or what's his status?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Flush him down the toliet.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I read the other thread linked to above, what size tank are they all in? In there someone mentioned a 10 gallon, is that true? Plus whats the size difference of your reds? It looks like 1 is MUCH bigger then the others, your gonna be heading for more death.

I guess this shows along with all the recent threads about getting bitten how much we really need to respect the power of our ps. Hopefully you learned your lesson atleast and wont be doing any more 'experiments' in the future, eh?

-Mike


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> I read the other thread linked to above, what size tank are they all in? In there someone mentioned a 10 gallon, is that true? Plus whats the size difference of your reds? It looks like 1 is MUCH bigger then the others, your gonna be heading for more death.
> 
> I guess this shows along with all the recent threads about getting bitten how much we really need to respect the power of our ps. Hopefully you learned your lesson atleast and wont be doing any more 'experiments' in the future, eh?
> 
> ...


They are all in a 38 gallon right now.

I do have 1 6" "snake skin piranha" that was ID'd in the ID forum as a normal RBP, then I have 2 3" small guys.

Do you think this is going to cause a problem?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> BTW did you kill him already or what's his status?
> [snapback]1002127[/snapback]​


I killed him last night humanely and then threw him out.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> ESPMike said:
> 
> 
> > I read the other thread linked to above, what size tank are they all in? In there someone mentioned a 10 gallon, is that true? Plus whats the size difference of your reds? It looks like 1 is MUCH bigger then the others, your gonna be heading for more death.
> ...


Im hardly an expert, but a 38 gal is too small for 1 6 inch p, much less thrown in there with 2 3inch reds as well. How long have they been together. Again Im no expert but Id definately think those smaller ps are gonna be in trouble in the near future. Ill bet your down to 1 p in no time!

-Mike


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

ESPMike said:



> Aaronic said:
> 
> 
> > ESPMike said:
> ...


The tank is not even fully cycled at this point. All the fish were added at around the same time (about 4 days ago).


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

So lets get this straight, as of right now you have:
1 6 inch red
2 3 inch reds
formerly 1 2inch oscar

All in a 38 gallon, uncycled tank, where theyve been for 4 days.














Let the flaming begin!









-Mike


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Let the flaming begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about we don't. That's not what the forum is for and next idiot who flames is gonna be in a world of sh*t.

Disagree all you like, I also think it was a bad experiment that had about 0 chance of success but that's not the "go flame all you want" card you think it is.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im sorry I didnt mean it literally and I wasnt endorsing the idea of flaming, although after re-reading my post i see it definately came accross that way. It was meant to be more a humerous way of pointing out that the situation was in no way suitable for what he was trying to accomplish. Sorry i tend to have a very dry sense of humor that doesnt usually work to well typed out. My apoligies.

-Mike


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I didn't think you were endorsing it bro, don't worry. I'm just saying, the people who are flaming need to cut the crap out. I understand people are upset, I'm upset too but it's still not how things should be handled.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

OK cool just dont want to give the wrong impression.

To get back on topic, Aaron, youll definately want to cinsider getting your reds a bigger tank or selling two of them. Theyre gonna need more room than 38 gallons. You may also want to invest in some bio-spira to get that tank cycled faster for the well being of your fish. That many fish that size in a small aquarium has got to be an ammonia nightmare.

-Mike


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> ESPMike said:
> 
> 
> > Aaronic said:
> ...


Add some Bio-Spira asap. Or get some media from a cycled tank. You're gonna have to watch your water parameters, and be prepared to do some water changes if the ammonia gets to high. Add some salt when the nitrites spike up in the middle of the cycle, there is a good article about it in the information section.

Keep us posted on your tank status and we'll help you get through the cycle.

Articles: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/default.php?id=salt


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wrong Forum.. This belongs in a non piranha forum...Euthanize the poor sob by throwing him in the freezer.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I still totally agree w/ a giant blinking light warning to anyone who registers to this site w/ a disclaimer about what piranhas do to other fish. experiment or no experiment it should never be done, no matter what joe schmoe says. Common sense is a very important trait to have when owning such a fish.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

i cant believe your asking what to do... kill him, its not like he has ANY chance to live AT ALL so kill him, poor fish.........


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you read the thread, you'd have noticed he already killed the Oscar.

To prevent more needless posts and additional flaming (there will always be a few that continue, no matter how often you ask to tone it down), I'm closing this thread.

Hopefully you learned from this thread, Aaronic.
No one's perfect and we all make mistakes, no matter how we we've been in the hobby: as long as you learn from your mistakes it served a purpose.
Don't let some of the a-holes in this thread discourage you...


----------

